# What's my type? Any and all insight most helpful!



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

*Typed as INFJ, INFP, ISFJ. Am I one of these or something else? Help!*

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
I feel like I can relate to most of the functions to some extent, so it’s hard to narrow down. I feel like I’m introvert by default because I’ve relented to the fact that I’ll never have the deep connections with people that I truly desire in life, so I tend not to get too close.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
I truly want to find something that defines ME, at my core. I want to feel like I have some sort of purpose, be connected something deeper then myself. I yearn to write without fear, without censoring myself. I find it’s difficult for me to write solely for myself, because in the back of my mind, someone is already judging. I yearn to just be free, free from the chains that bind me internally. I yearn to feel connected to more people, to maintain stable and quality friendships. I yearn for all of this, because I feel like I’m supposed to be so much more than I am. I feel like my heart and mind are hidden behind walls that I just can’t seem to break, but I feel like I’d discover something amazing and BECOME something amazing if they were knocked down.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
I always get this emotional high from connecting with people – whether it’s in person (which is rare since I’m SO shy and self-conscious in person) or even online. I felt more like myself when I was writing my innermost thoughts (poetry, narratives) and sharing them with people (people I knew in person, strangers online). I thrive from the external validation, but I’m also sensitive to it, to a fault. I feel like I had a better sense of self when I was interacting with others, but at the same time I felt like I was losing myself in everyone else’s energy and opinions.

4) What makes you feel inferior?
I always feel inferior to some extent, which I know sounds self-pitying, but that’s honestly the truth. I feel like certain people are more evolved than I am. I feel inferior to those I see as “better” writers, and I don’t mean actual authors or mainstream writers, but those who are unknown and amazing. There’s this part of me that has to be seen as amazing and above other people.

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
I am probably the most indecisive person you’ll ever meet. I’m constantly thinking about everything – pros-cons, how I feel about it, how it’ll affect other people. I’m adverse to conflict, so I feel like I have to consider every angle just to maintain the external peace and my own inner peace.

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
I definitely have the tendency to get stuck on the details of a project. I’m not a multi-tasker, by any means. I’ll hone in on one aspect and focus on perfecting that one piece. I am a bit of a control freak, but I don’t know if it’s really outwardly obvious or more internal. I tend to waver between not being sure of myself enough and checking with the appropriate person that it’s to their liking OR getting defensive if I’m being questioned or micromanaged.

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
I'm usually not a concert person, but I recall having the most fun at this particular concert. There was something intense and mind-blowing about the energy I absorbed from the singer and his presence on stage, and all I wanted to do was get completely immersed in it. Actually, it felt more like I was drowning in his energy. I felt like for the first time in my life, I could step outside of myself and completely let go and enjoy the moment. I remember just being in complete awe of this singer and their energy on stage, and there were moments where all I could do was stare - I felt like I was in some sort of a trance. It was probably the most intense but fun experience I've ever had.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
I’m definitely prone to hands-on because I feel like I actually need to do something in order to fully understand it. I’m also a note-taker, especially at work. I have about 20 pages of notes from when I first started, so that I could learn and memorize every detail of the job.

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
I go through spurts – There are times I’m very messy and disorganized, and then other times I’m so particular and obsessed with order and making sure everything is in its proper place.

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
I try to understand the principles behind it – I want to understand how it’s better than what’s being done currently. I tend to do a lot of comparing as well – what worked then, what isn’t working now, and what would make things better.

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
A combination of both. Peace and harmony is VERY important to me, it’s a huge part of my existence. However, I also like to ensure that I’m doing what needs to be done and staying true to myself as a person.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I lean more on the side of thinking before speaking. I try to be as diplomatic as possible, especially when dealing with someone I love and care for. With people I’m not entirely comfortable with, I tend to OVERthink before I speak because I tend to worry about what they’re going to think of me. However, when I’ve bottled up too many emotions, I tend to explode on those I’m closest too and not think before I speak. I definitely prefer one-on-one communication because it’s less intimidating for me then dealing with people in a group.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
Actually, it depends on the situation. In some cases I tend to leap before I look because truthfully, I’m all about instant gratification in many areas of my life. So if I can get something done faster and get ahead, then that’ll be viewed as the favorable option. However, I’ve been more careful with doing that because I’ve noticed a pattern in my life – Whenever I opt for shortcuts, I very rarely get the outcome I desire. In other cases, I tend to over analyze and err on the side of caution and never take risks.

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
Hmm, I think it would depend on the plan. I’m pretty low-key, so if it were dinner and a movie, I’d probably go, especially if I enjoy their company normally. But if it was a club or a party, I’d probably pass. I’d give a reasonable excuse, though because I wouldn’t want them to feel like I wasn’t interesting in hanging out with them.

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
Oh gosh, I’m a wrecking ball when I’m stressed. Not only do I feel like ripping my hair out, but my anxiety comes into play as well. When I’m stressed, I fail at balancing everything in my life, so juggling work, school, friends and family feels so overwhelming, even when it may not be. Some area always ends up neglected or suffering in some way.

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
Sarcastic people really get under my skin, and I’m also intimidated by strong personalities. Selfish people who don’t consider those around them also.

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
I enjoy discussing astrology, writing, psychology, and the paranormal particularly intrigues me – even though I’m not entirely convinced it exists.

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
Everyone is so caught up in celebs and the latest scandal, and I honestly couldn’t care less. The only time I care is if it’s concerning a musical artist that I particularly love. I hate watching the news because it literally makes me feel ill to hear about all the horrible things going on in the world. And I’m definitely not a sports fan, like pretty much everyone else I know.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? What would your friends never say about your personality?
My friends perceive me as guarded, and I don’t feel that’s entirely accurate. Releasing my emotions takes up so much of my internal energy, and when I feel it’s raw emotion, others seem to perceive me as guarded, and I haven’t quite figured out why. I feel very misunderstood and overlooked most times, and that may be because I don’t make myself heard or noticed. I tend to internalize things, and I have a very bad habit of expecting people to read my mind or sense my emotions. My friends would never say that I’m loud or bold in any way, shape, or form.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

this sounds to me like infj


----------



## Kirrily (Jul 4, 2013)

Have you considered ISFP? I'm getting more S, just because of how detail oriented you seem to be.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I see a lot of Fe, some Se, and Ni which makes me think INFJ. But you're hands on and detail oriented which makes me think ISFP, or even a slight possibility of INFP. 
1. INFJ
2. ISFP
3. INFP


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

@soul_searching You're clearly a Fe-Ti user, no doubt about that. Your metaphors and way of talking (hands on method) make me think you're an INFJ.

You like harmony in society and want to get along with people. I didn't get any strong ideals from you and you seem to prefer expressing your emotions and hate it when you can't. (Fe)

You do a lot of analysing and understand things through concepts. (Ti)

You use a lot of straightforward metaphors and like focusing on one idea and perfecting it. (Ni)

You like hands-on approach and can sometime (but rarely and it usually goes badly) react impulsively. (Se)

Your Ni and Fe seem to be very high in your stack. I see it as: Ni-Fe-Ti-Se = INFJ


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kirrily said:


> Have you considered ISFP? I'm getting more S, just because of how detail oriented you seem to be.


No, I never considered that. I feel like my Si and Ni are nearly equal (not sure if that's possible, but I can relate to both), that's why it's so difficult for me to determine.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kitty23 said:


> I see a lot of Fe, some Se, and Ni which makes me think INFJ. But you're hands on and detail oriented which makes me think ISFP, or even a slight possibility of INFP.
> 1. INFJ
> 2. ISFP
> 3. INFP


I had an "aha" moment with INFP recently. While my energy comes in spurts and I can be scattered, I feel like I need structure and plans in order to alleviate uncertainty and anxiety - which made me second guess INFP. I feel like a walking contradiction sometimes.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Prada said:


> @soul_searching You're clearly a Fe-Ti user, no doubt about that. Your metaphors and way of talking (hands on method) make me think you're an INFJ.
> 
> You like harmony in society and want to get along with people. I didn't get any strong ideals from you and you seem to prefer expressing your emotions and hate it when you can't. (Fe)
> 
> ...



I really appreciate this detailed response. So you don't see any Si? I feel like I'm always comparing the past and present, and favoring the past. I can probably say that I have a tendency to live in the past to a fault - I have a hard time letting go of what was and accepting what is. And I tend to have a photographic memory when it comes to the past. I can remember when, where, and how someone said something if it impacted me enough, and often times it does. 

Although I don't always take things at face value - I feel like a person's actions can sometimes contradict how they feel inside, that they may have their reasons for acting a specific way. So actions don't ALWAYS speak louder than words to me. Not sure if that leans towards Ni.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

soul_searching said:


> I really appreciate this detailed response. So you don't see any Si? I feel like I'm always comparing the past and present, and favoring the past. I can probably say that I have a tendency to live in the past to a fault - I have a hard time letting go of what was and accepting what is. And I tend to have a photographic memory when it comes to the past. I can remember when, where, and how someone said something if it impacted me enough, and often times it does.


You seem to learn from past experience. Which is something everyone does. Other than that, I see no Si in you. I would say everyone thinks about past to some degree but you definitely show more of Ni in general.

You need to see functions as a spectrum. Some people are leaning more to Se over Si and some might have only a small preference for Se. Which seems to be your case, imho. So, of course, that these people will use Si more than someone who mostly prefers Se. It's not whether you use Si or Se but which you use more commonly. Same with all other functions. I see preference for Ni, Fe, Ti and Se in your questionnaire. I admit that the preference for Se isn't strong but it's there. Hands-on learning is very typical for Se users. Si would be more into abstract understanding.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Prada said:


> You seem to learn from past experience. Which is something everyone does. Other than that, I see no Si in you. I would say everyone thinks about past to some degree but you definitely show more of Ni in general.
> 
> You need to see functions as a spectrum. Some people are leaning more to Se over Si and some might have only a small preference for Se. Which seems to be your case, imho. So, of course, that these people will use Si more than someone who mostly prefers Se. It's not whether you use Si or Se but which you use more commonly. Same with all other functions. I see preference for Ni, Fe, Ti and Se in your questionnaire. I admit that the preference for Se isn't strong but it's there. Hands-on learning is very typical for Se users. Si would be more into abstract understanding.


Thank you very much for your typing help. I'm still learning about the functions themselves, so your explanation was very clear and concise. INFJ does seem to make the most sense for me function wise.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@soul_searching 

Here are some good links in regards to the functions:

Ni vs Si - Funky MBTI in Fiction

Ne-Si vs. Ni-Se: Myers-Briggs Function Pairs

Extraverted Sensing (Se) vs. Introverted Sensing (Si)

https://www.tumblr.com/search/si vs se


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I appreciate the insight I've received, but if anyone else has anything to add about my type, please feel free. I'm open to considering other types, and I would love to hear any reasoning behind it.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@soul_searching 


Sure!  The questions are still a work in progress, especially the Se vs Si part and the Te vs Ti part. But I would say the Fe vs Fi and Ne vs Ni are pretty solid. The questions you have a harder time answering are probably your lower function/s. Like if you automatically say Fi to every question in the Fe vs Fi section but struggle with the other sections, you are probably a dominant Fi user. 

Fe vs Fi test
1.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?
2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 
3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 
4.Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?
5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 
6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 
7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 
8.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 
9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 
10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 
11.At a park, are you more Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.
Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.

Te or Ti test

1.Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)? 
2.Are you more about execution and effective organization (Te)? Or ideas and logical understanding (Ti)? 
3.Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti) 
4.You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)?
5.Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)? 
6.Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)? 
7.Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)?
8.Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)? 
9.Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? Example, who are you in this conversation? Hubby (Te) or Wife (Ti) 
Hubby: Want to go with me to the hardware store?
Wife: Which one?
Hubby: The blue one.
Wife: You mean Lowe’s?
Hubby: I guess so.
10.At a park, Are you more (Te) busy organizing others and coming up with “battle plans.” Which direction do we go first? Give me the park map. Okay, where do we want to be by noon? When and where do we meet for lunch? Who is in charge of watching the kid? Which rides do what? When is the bus leaving? What do we have time for? How long are the lines? Okay, everyone who wants to go on these twelve rides, line up to the left! Everyone else to the right! We meet back here at 7pm! No stragglers! Does everyone have their phone on? Good!
Or (Ti)? busy analyzing how the rides work and what makes the most sense. If I go this way, the path winds around past what I want to see, and by the time we’re to meet up, I’ll have been all the way around the park. I won’t have to walk back, or rush from one side of the park to the other. Wait, why are they all walking in the opposite direction? Don’t they know this is the logical way to do it? If you go that way, you’ll engage in needless walking and won’t be able to get through the line in front of the House of Mirrors
11.In general, which thinking process matches yours or is the most similar?
(Te)? Here is the plan, and the steps needed to accomplish it. I can learn anything complicated. This is your responsibility, and I expect a status report. I measure success by objective means (best-seller lists, stock reports, etc). I have a second plan if the first one fails. Anything can be organized for greater results. This isn’t working right; let me fix it. Here is how you can accomplish your goals. It takes an hour and ten minutes to get there, with 30 minutes allotment for a traffic jam. We can comfortably do this in two weeks, yes. These are the facts, and if something doesn’t measure the facts, I intend to challenge it.
Or (Ti)? I know how this machine works. Let me take it apart and put it back together for you. That doesn’t seem logical. The facts of the situation are unimportant; we can solve this, though it might seem impossible. There is a way around every problem. I can give you a two word answer to your question, and those two words will solve everything. The fewer words used the better. Most explanations are too long-winded and technical, and could easily be simplified. Let me hear the idea or new data; I’m going to analyze and criticize it, and if it doesn’t work, I’m going to throw it out. 

Se or Si test

1.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 
2.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or get stuck in an outdated routine, want tradition, are nostalgic, and relive past experiences (Si)? 
3.Are you about being spontaneous (Se) or rules and regulation (Si)? 
4.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)
5.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 
6.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style traditional and conservative? (Si) 
7.Would you say “I can tell that’s a car because it has wheels, it’s moving, it looks like others cars, it’s made by Ford” (Se) or “Cars in my mind are always purple, therefore that moving vehicle is not a car” (Si)? 
8.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (Si)? 
9.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more (Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!
Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…

Ne vs Ni test

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more (Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.
Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kitty23 said:


> @soul_searching
> 
> 
> Sure!  The questions are still a work in progress, especially the Se vs Si part and the Te vs Ti part. But I would say the Fe vs Fi and Ne vs Ni are pretty solid. The questions you have a harder time answering are probably your lower function/s. Like if you automatically say Fi to every question in the Fe vs Fi section but struggle with the other sections, you are probably a dominant Fi user.
> ...



There were quite a few instances where I could relate to both. If it's unclear for typing, then please let me know, and I'll go back and choose. Ni and Si were the easiest for me to answer.

1. Both 
2. Fi
3. Fe
4. Fi
5. Both
6. Fi
7. Fi
8. Both
9. Fe
10. Fe
11. Fe

1. Both 
2. Ti 
3. Ti
4. Te
5. Ti 
6. Ti 
7. Ti 
8. Te
9. Ti 
10. Ti 
11. Ti 

1. Si 
2. Both
3. Si
4. Si
5. Si
6. Si
7. Se 
8. Si
9. Si
10. Si

1. Ni
2. Ni
3. Ni
4. Both
5. Ni
6. Ne 
7. Ne 
8. Both
9. Ne 
10. Ni


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

It looks like you prefer Ti over Te. And I doubt Ne is a strong function of yours. It looks like your Se is either low or you prefer Si. I think you also prefer Fe over Fi. A big difference between Fe and Fi is Fe wants to maintain group harmony and will generally go with the group's values/beliefs. Fi doesn't care about group harmony, and all hell will break loose if a value of theirs is violated. Fi users also have their OWN strict moral code, which will hardly ever waver throughout their lives. So the fact you chose Fe to questions 3, 9, 10, and 11, indicates to me you are a Fe user. Those questions in particular make the differences between Fe and Fi very clear. 

It looks like you prefer Ti over Te, Fe over Fi, low Se or higher Si, and low Ne or higher Ni.

That leaves

XSFJ= Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
And 
XNFJ= Ni, Fe, Ti, Se

So how do you act when stressed? 

Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the INFJ's shadow may appear - a negative form of ESTP. Example characteristics are acting very impulsively, making decisions without thinking them through, and doing things to excess - e.g.: eating, drinking or exercising. You may also be uncharacteristically critical of others, finding fault with almost everything, and being preoccupied about unimportant details. You may end up doing things that have no meaning for you, acting in a very materialistic and selfish way, cutting corners, breaking the rules, and going against your own deeply-held values. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An INFJ may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognising it in him/her self.

Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the ENFJ's shadow may appear - a negative form of ISTP. This might include characteristics such as being very critical and finding fault with almost everything. You may also tend to do things to excess - e.g.: eating, drinking or exercising - and ask for irrelevant information whilst ignoring others' feelings. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An ENFJ may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognising it in him/her self.

Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the ISFJ's shadow may appear - a negative form of ENTP. Example characteristics include making irrational changes to the way things are done, being very intolerant of others who do not act competently, and suggesting impractical ideas. You may also be critical of others, finding fault with almost everything, having a gloomy view of the future, and being uncharacteristically argumentative. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An ISFJ may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognising it in him/her self.

Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the ESFJ's shadow may appear - a negative form of INTP. Example characteristics are being very critical and finding fault with almost everything, ignoring others' feelings, having a pessimistic view of the future, and suggesting ideas that are quite impractical. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An ESFJ may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognising it in him/her self.

Do any of these shadow types resonate for you?


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kitty23 said:


> It looks like you prefer Ti over Te. And I doubt Ne is a strong function of yours. It looks like your Se is either low or you prefer Si. I think you also prefer Fe over Fi. A big difference between Fe and Fi is Fe wants to maintain group harmony and will generally go with the group's values/beliefs. Fi doesn't care about group harmony, and all hell will break loose if a value of theirs is violated. Fi users also have their OWN strict moral code, which will hardly ever waver throughout their lives. So the fact you chose Fe to questions 3, 9, 10, and 11, indicates to me you are a Fe user. Those questions in particular make the differences between Fe and Fi very clear.
> 
> It looks like you prefer Ti over Te, Fe over Fi, low Se or higher Si, and low Ne or higher Ni.
> 
> ...



The shadow types for INFJ and ESFJ resonate with me the most. I've never gotten ESFJ in a Myers-Briggs test, but someone suggested I may be Fe dominant vs. Ni dominant because of my emphasis on other people and what they think and feel. However, I have my very self involved moments, which I never recognized until recently. But it's one of the first things I notice in other people and (mostly silently) criticize them for, so I'm not really sure where I fit.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> The shadow types for INFJ and ESFJ resonate with me the most. I've never gotten ESFJ in a Myers-Briggs test, but someone suggested I may be Fe dominant vs. Ni dominant because of my emphasis on other people and what they think and feel. However, I have my very self involved moments, which I never recognized until recently. But it's one of the first things I notice in other people and (mostly silently) criticize them for, so I'm not really sure where I fit.


Say I showed you a picture of a bird. What would you say to describe it?


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kitty23 said:


> Say I showed you a picture of a bird. What would you say to describe it?


My first reaction would be to describe the essence or aura of the photo, any memories it brings for me, etc. "Oh, this bird reminds me of the summer of 2011, and a similar bird flew up and perched on the branch outside my bedroom window." I'd become nostalgic for one reason or another and start to recall that specific moment in time - when the birds were singing, the sun was shining in the sky with no cloud in sight, and how the big, open blue sky and the bird connect me to that amazing summer of 2011. However, if the picture didn't conjure up any personal memory for me, I'd be inclined to describe how it makes me feel (if anything) and what's on the surface. "Oh, this bird is gorgeous! I love the mix of vivid colors. It appears to be a mix of blue, green, and red..."


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> My first reaction would be to describe the essence or aura of the photo, any memories it brings for me, etc. "Oh, this bird reminds me of the summer of 2011, and a similar bird flew up and perched on the branch outside my bedroom window." I'd become nostalgic for one reason or another and start to recall that specific moment in time - when the birds were singing, the sun was shining in the sky with no cloud in sight, and how the big, open blue sky and the bird connect me to that amazing summer of 2011. However, if the picture didn't conjure up any personal memory for me, I'd be inclined to describe how it makes me feel (if anything) and what's on the surface. "Oh, this bird is gorgeous! I love the mix of vivid colors. It appears to be a mix of blue, green, and red..."


And would you say you are more 1. or 2. ? Ex from Robert2928:

1.“Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…wait isn’t this what happened on (insert tv show here)? Oh she doesn’t like me afterall”

2. “Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…then again (insert other girl name here) hugged me and she didn’t like me so maybe I’m wrong”


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kitty23 said:


> And would you say you are more 1. or 2. ? Ex from Robert2928:
> 
> 1.“Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…wait isn’t this what happened on (insert tv show here)? Oh she doesn’t like me afterall”
> 
> 2. “Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…then again (insert other girl name here) hugged me and she didn’t like me so maybe I’m wrong”


No doubt, the second one.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll reply to these later!


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

@Kitty23



Kitty23 said:


> Those types are massively different from each other. I would suggest to keep studying the functions. My vote is still ESFJ.
> Just how spontaneous and impulsive are you? Do you want to live in the right now? and are a thrill seeker? Do you want immediate gratification? Do you like to discover as you go without a plan? Are you good at improvising? Do you seek adventures? Do you seek freedom and avoid commitments/routine?


I sometimes highly resent my mundane and routine life, but I don't really have any concrete ideas or solid plans on HOW to change anything.. I only know what I feel. I just tend to get stuck in these feelings of unexplained boredom and frustration that others may find uncharacteristic of me.

Bolded what I could relate to below:


Kitty23 said:


> *Or do you like to stick to proven methods and compare present situations to the past? Do you like to have a plan? You are not impulsive and probably wouldn't do so good at improvising? Do you think adventures are ok on TV but not so much for me? How sentimental are you? Do you like everything your room to have it's own place?* Do you like routine and have no problem with commitments? I know you've seen these before but I'll show you them again





Kitty23 said:


> 1. Do you create artwork/write a novel for others (Fe) or yourself (Fi)?
> 
> 2. When empathizing do you absorb the other persons raw emotions (Fe) Or put yourself in their shoes first (Fi)?
> 
> ...


1.	Fe - No matter how hard I try to write for myself and no one else, other people reading it is always in the back of my mind, so it's hard for me to completely let my guard down in that respect. 
2.	Both
3.	Fe - I do go through periods where I'm obsessed with self-identity, though. 
4.	Fe
5.	Fi - Because I can deal with my own emotions in my own way, even if it means burying them until I'm ready to deal with them. I'm hyper sensitive to other people's emotions, and I find myself sometimes preferring not to deal with their emotions for this reason, because they just weigh too heavily on me. 
6.	Fi
7.	Both
8.	While I recognize that every one is one-of-a-kind, I feel like there needs to be a set of standards in certain situations. For example, just because you weren't raised to say please and thank you, doesn't mean that you shouldn't be expected to. A lot of what I believe to be universally "right" is filtered through my personal beliefs and how I would handle things. 
9.	Fi
10.	Both, depending on the situation 
11.	Fe
12.	Fe
13.	Fe



Kitty23 said:


> 1. While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)?
> 2. Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni)
> 3. Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)?
> 4. Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)?
> ...


1.	Ni
2.	Ni 
3.	Ni
4.	Ni
5.	Ni
6.	Ne
7.	Both, depending on whom I'm surrounded by
8.	Ne
9.	Ne
10.	Ni


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

These questions were sent to me in a private message, but I thought I'd post my answers here as well in case anyone had any input on my typing.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favorite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
I think all this would depend on who I'm with. If it were a group that I trusted could get us out of the situation safely, then I'd probably be more internally focused on wanting to make the concert. Internally I'd be thinking 'I finally get to do something for myself, something that I'm not being manipulated or pushed to do for another person's gain, and of course, something has to go wrong...' Outwardly, I'd put on the act of being more concerned about us getting out of there. If it were my sister, I'd probably be freaking out internally and externally, because her anxiety would counteract with my frustration, and I know I wouldn't be able to hide my true feelings. I'd be so focused on getting out of there safely, that the concert itself probably wouldn't be my primary concern.

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
Hmm, it would depend on who the driver is? If it were my SO, even though I’d be really tired from the concert and just want to go back home and crash without attending the party, I’d reluctantly go with her because when she says she won’t drunk, she typically doesn’t. And I wouldn’t want to hold her back from anything she wants to do because I feel my social anxiety has held her back enough. Plus, I’ve had instances where she says she’s fine with not doing something that I don’t want to do, but then it comes back on me that she DID actually wanna do something.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
Again, it would depend on the friend. If I felt I could speak my mind, I'd probably calmly and rationally speak my opinion. If it were a strong personality and I was intimidated, I'd probably swallow my feelings and keep quiet, even if internally I was on fire.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
One of my biggest fears is being cheated on in a relationship, so if I saw my friend's boyfriend cheating on her, I'd probably be visibly upset, as it's something that I identify with and shakes me to the core. I'd wrestle with whether or not to be the one to tell her (even though deep down, I'd know that she deserved to know).

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
I greatly value loyalty in a romantic partner above all else. As I've said, my greatest fear in a relationship is being cheated on, and I've determined this value through my fear, and from what I've seen my parents go through. It's one of the reasons I settled for safe and stable in my romantic life, because I knew my girlfriend would never betray me this way... I have a difficult time trusting men, and a lot of those reasons stem from things I've seen in and outside my life. This particular value is unshakable. I find cheating to take on many different forms, and if I came across anything that was questionable, whether it was typically considered cheating by society's standards or not, I'd still have to weigh it against my inner values. But I'd also want other people's opinions, because I'd be silently hoping that someone would have the power to shake this unshakable value and open my eyes to more rational possibilities, because feeling cheated on (whether accurate or not) would be far too painful, and I wouldn't want to deal with the reality or my pain.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
a) Hmm, I’d say that I’m quieter than most people that I know. And being quiet makes it easier for me to notice and pick up on details that others may not, especially pertaining to people. I’m also not big on small talk and discussing everyday life… and that seems to cause some strain with my SO because she’s interested in my work/home life, yet I’d rather focus on all things profound, (words, poetry, thoughts, feelings, etc, things that can only be felt with the heart, places in our mind that only imagination can take us. I find that most people get so stuck in routine (myself included), that they forget to FEEL the things inside their life, and they’re not really experiencing it or living. I’d rather focus on the characters that I create in my head because I loathe reality (and I find this to be true the older I get – almost like I’m aging backwards, for some reason), and their lives are far more interesting than my own.

b) I’d change the fact I’m closed in and reserved. I wish I could easily let people into my world. Sometimes I wish I could be content with an ordinary life, but most of all… I wish that I could dig myself out of the internal hole I’ve stuffed myself in and start living, create realities instead of vague ideals, and actually become the person I’m meant to be. I also wish I could express myself more clearly and openly because most of my thoughts and feelings are stuck inside my head, and I can’t seem to find words to express and intellectualize them.


8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I remember this specific incident when I experienced what I realize now, in retrospect, was a gut feeling – I was 22 at the time and I instantly clicked with this guy from my internship. I hadn’t felt this comfortable and free with anyone, ever.. and I recall not being shy at all around this guy – my words, my feelings, everything just seemed to flow so contently and easily. We had really good conversations (which is something that would surprise you if you really knew me – it takes me forever to feel comfortable with someone.. so the fact it was instant made we think there was something profound there), and he asked me out, I said yes, and we were supposed to meet up after my shift at my other job ended. Instead, I came home after my shift and just sat in the middle of my living room floor, literally shaking. I kept trying to rationalize what I was feeling – Maybe I was just nervous, shy, it was something new, so of course I’d be nervous/anxious, etc. But there was this utter, ice cold panic that washed over my entire being that I couldn’t verbalize, it was unlike anything I had ever experienced. So needless to say, I ended up cancelling with him. Turns out a few years later, I found out that he was twice my age (he didn’t look it!) and possibly married. So… gut feelings are usually internalized, over analyzed, written off as anxiety, and not often trusted right away.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
a) I’m energized by spending time with close family. I feel an unexplained high after I’ve been around them. A heartfelt, open, and deep conversation gives me a similar feeling. Writing… I have a love/hate relationship with writing, but when something clicks and I’m connected to my inner self, there’s no stopping the flow. It’s not an experience I’ve had in years, but it’s really intense and addicting. I seek out this same all-consuming feeling and experience, but I find that I can never recreate it.

b) Doing something I don’t want to do or something that I don’t care about. If I’m not feeling something in my core, then I can become withdrawn, almost like a machine internally. And I find acting for appearance’s sake (i.e work, someone’s feelings, etc.) and trying to pretend that I care about something that my heart isn’t feeling, literally drains me. I have to be internally connected to something in order to become energized by it. Even the monotony of everyday life can drain me if I’m in one of my infamous “I’m bored with reality and the 9-5” moods.


10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others?
I TRY to repress my self-absorption. It's not even a trait I was consciously aware of until my eyes were opened after a huge falling out. I can be objective when it comes to outside experiences (i.e. two of my friends are fighting - I can see both sides). However, when it's highly personal and touches my inner experience, then I have a tendency to be close-minded and only see what's in front of me... i.e. feeling that everyone is self-centered, nothing is about me, etc. I sometimes feel like the rest of the world has the capacity to function in a fast-paced and harsh world, and that my soul is far too delicate. I tend to repress feeling hyper-sensitive compared to the rest of the world because I don't want to seem self-absorbed or that I think I'm some special snowflake. I find myself repressing jealousy and anger too because I experience these two emotions so intensely, that I become a dark and evil person.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Based on that info I would guess ISFJ. What do you think?


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kitty23 said:


> Based on that info I would guess ISFJ. What do you think?


ISFJ resonates more than ESFJ, only because I don't think I'm a Fe dom. I feel my Fe supports my Si rather than the other way around. And I can see Ne possibly being my inferior because I have a tendency to misinterpret things around me... Or is overthinking inferior Ti?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> ISFJ resonates more than ESFJ, only because I don't think I'm a Fe dom. I feel my Fe supports my Si rather than the other way around. And I can see Ne possibly being my inferior because I have a tendency to misinterpret things around me... Or is overthinking inferior Ti?


Could you me an example of how you misinterpret things around you? 

Remember your inferior function is going to mainly come out when stressed. Like I use Ne but it really only comes out when stressed, since it is my inferior function. So for example, in group projects I'm always the one to imagine how a group presentation could go wrong-inferior Ne. And I'll say no to almost every idea, because I see how impractical they are- Si, and all of the hypothetical scenarios where something could go wrong- Ne. Then my group members will say "Wow we didn't think of that" but I'm not very good at brainstorming for the actual presentation ideas- low Ne. 

Inferior Ti:

Inferior Ti - Funky MBTI in Fiction

Inferior Ne:

The Plight of Inferior Ne - Funky MBTI in Fiction

Does either resonate for you?


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kitty23 said:


> Could you me an example of how you misinterpret things around you?
> 
> Remember your inferior function is going to mainly come out when stressed. Like I use Ne but it really only comes out when stressed, since it is my inferior function. So for example, in group projects I'm always the one to imagine how a group presentation could go wrong-inferior Ne. And I'll say no to almost every idea, because I see how impractical they are- Si, and all of the hypothetical scenarios where something could go wrong- Ne. Then my group members will say "Wow we didn't think of that" but I'm not very good at brainstorming for the actual presentation ideas- low Ne.
> 
> ...


I can relate to both to varying degrees, but I had a YES! moment with Inferior Ne because that sounds EXACTLY like me when I'm stressed. 

Hmm, an example of misinterpreting things around me: I remember when I was a kid, I believed certain people were my friends when they actually weren't. I could never really see that they were using me or making a fool of me until it was too late. 
As for a current example: I tend to feel that others are against me, and I take everything (their actions, words, how they're treating me) extremely personally.. It sometimes takes close friends to show me the other side before I can actually SEE it - 'Oh, maybe they're going through something that doesn't have anything to do with you.' It doesn't take much for me to realize and acknowledge the other side, but my first instinct/reaction is to take everything personally and make it about me somehow (unintentionally of course).


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I can relate to both to varying degrees, but I had a YES! moment with Inferior Ne because that sounds EXACTLY like me when I'm stressed.


Understandable, because ISFJ's use both lower Ti and Ne. I'm glad you found connection to an inferior function. Because then it makes figuring out the rest of your functions so much easier. 



> Hmm, an example of misinterpreting things around me: I remember when I was a kid, I believed certain people were my friends when they actually weren't. I could never really see that they were using me or making a fool of me until it was too late.
> As for a current example: I tend to feel that others are against me, and I take everything (their actions, words, how they're treating me) extremely personally.. It sometimes takes close friends to show me the other side before I can actually SEE it - 'Oh, maybe they're going through something that doesn't have anything to do with you.' It doesn't take much for me to realize and acknowledge the other side, but my first instinct/reaction is to take everything personally and make it about me somehow (unintentionally of course).


Ahh, would you say you like to give people the benefit of the doubt and believe the best about them? "'Oh, maybe they're going through something that doesn't have anything to do with you." So you think of other possibilities as to what that person's problem is?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Here are some good links about Fe vs Fi:

Random Thoughts on Fi vs Fe - Funky MBTI in Fiction

Fi or Fe? - Funky MBTI in Fiction

https://noticethemoonstone.wordpress.com/2015/04/12/cognitive-functions-fi-vs-fe/

Myers & Briggs • Fe vs Fi


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kitty23 said:


> Understandable, because ISFJ's use both lower Ti and Ne. I'm glad you found connection to an inferior function. Because then it makes figuring out the rest of your functions so much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, would you say you like to give people the benefit of the doubt and believe the best about them? "'Oh, maybe they're going through something that doesn't have anything to do with you." So you think of other possibilities as to what that person's problem is?


Sometimes. But a lot of time it isn't until someone has pointed it out to me. However if someone else tells me about another person, then I can easily see the other side - 'Oh, maybe it's not personal, there's more, there's a deeper reason, etc.' But when it's personal to ME, it's a whole other story.. I take things really personally. I don't relate to the brashness of Fi though - I'm always molding myself for other people. 

So... does ISFJ still seem likely?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Sometimes. But a lot of time it isn't until someone has pointed it out to me. However if someone else tells me about another person, then I can easily see the other side - 'Oh, maybe it's not personal, there's more, there's a deeper reason, etc.' But when it's personal to ME, it's a whole other story.. I take things really personally. I don't relate to the brashness of Fi though - I'm always molding myself for other people.
> 
> So... does ISFJ still seem likely?


Well, Fe and Fi users can have the same values. But it's where they come from that makes the difference. Are your values objective or subjective? Do your values come from external sources or internal sources? Do you have values that you absolutely know 100% will never waver? Are you more about morals or values? Are you more EVERYONE deserves to be treated equally? Or do you treat people more so on a case by case basis? Are your values broad or narrow? For example, A person's mother dies of cancer. This person then creates a charity for cancer patients. (Fi)-narrow focus where person was impacted by cancer......A person wants to end world hunger (Fe)- broad focus, where the person absorbs others raw pain first, never been starving themselves. 

Fe- wants to end slavery because they absorb the slaves emotions of pain and suffering. It's not based on ethics. It's based on feeling others emotions. 

Fi- wants to end slavery because slavery goes against their values. Slavery is simply "wrong." They use a moral code. 

Fe- is against adultery because it will hurt my loved ones. They feel the pain their going to cause to others. 

Fi- is against adultery because it goes against their moral code. Their heart says "This is wrong." 

Both Fi and Fe are very empathetic, but approach empathy in two different ways. They both feel other's suffering but their tactics are different. Fi user's put themselves in those person's shoes. When empathizing a Fi user will relate by speaking of their own similar struggle. Fe users absorb the person's raw emotions. When empathizing the Fe user will say "Oh no," and "Aww." 

Fe one big motivation= feeling/absorbing other's emotions
Fi one big motivation= following their own ethics


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kitty23 said:


> Well, Fe and Fi users can have the same values. But it's where they come from that makes the difference. Are your values objective or subjective? Do your values come from external sources or internal sources? Do you have values that you absolutely know 100% will never waver? Are you more about morals or values? Are you more EVERYONE deserves to be treated equally? Or do you treat people more so on a case by case basis? Are your values broad or narrow? For example, A person's mother dies of cancer. This person then creates a charity for cancer patients. (Fi)-narrow focus where person was impacted by cancer......A person wants to end world hunger (Fe)- broad focus, where the person absorbs others raw pain first, never been starving themselves.


Definitely Fi in this case. 



Kitty23 said:


> Fe- wants to end slavery because they absorb the slaves emotions of pain and suffering. It's not based on ethics. It's based on feeling others emotions.
> 
> Fi- wants to end slavery because slavery goes against their values. Slavery is simply "wrong." They use a moral code.


I can see myself feeling the raw emotions... However, I think I'd lean slightly more towards Fi, though. 



Kitty23 said:


> Fe- is against adultery because it will hurt my loved ones. They feel the pain their going to cause to others.
> 
> Fi- is against adultery because it goes against their moral code. Their heart says "This is wrong."


This one is evenly split for me. I've seen some people I love deal with the pain and emotional scars of adultery. This is really personal for me, and it's actually one of my biggest fears because it would translate into my not being good enough, or even simply not enough for my lover. I've always had a strict moral code when it comes to faithfulness in relationships... I have a clear sense of what I consider right and wrong in this situation both because it goes against everything I believe in, and because it would cause great pain and heartache to my loved ones.




Kitty23 said:


> Both Fi and Fe are very empathetic, but approach empathy in two different ways. They both feel other's suffering but their tactics are different. Fi user's put themselves in those person's shoes. When empathizing a Fi user will relate by speaking of their own similar struggle. Fe users absorb the person's raw emotions. When empathizing the Fe user will say "Oh no," and "Aww."
> 
> Fe one big motivation= feeling/absorbing other's emotions
> Fi one big motivation= following their own ethics


I feel like there's an even split for Fe/Fi for me, but in SOME cases, like the ones above, I lean more towards Fi. If something is deeply personal to me, then it's all-encompassing, and my view on the matter can be strictly black and white.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

This cognitive function test was accurate for me:

Cognitive Function Test

Good mbti test:

Personality Type Slider Test

Another good one:

Free Personality Test | Personality Type Test | Find who you are


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kitty23 said:


> This cognitive function test was accurate for me:
> 
> Cognitive Function Test
> 
> ...


First one 







Second one - INFJ
Third one - ISFJ


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

So ISFJ, INFJ, and INTJ. The biggest difference between those types is the Si vs Ni. So far I am still thinking ISFJ for you. 

How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact? 

When talking to someone do you want to know the who, what, when, where, etc.? 

What were your favorite subjects in school? History, math,...and why? what subjects were your least favorite and why?

what goes through your mind when you're thrown into a type of situation you've never experienced before? 

What can convince you to believe in a new idea?

Do you hate when movies that don't have a solid ending/ending left open for interpretation?

How much do you like closure? 

Do you like editing papers? If so, why? Do you look for grammar mistakes, how a sentence could be shortened, how the message could become clearer, how the writer could use less offensive language, etc?

How much do you notice your physical environment? 

What types of behaviors offend you? 

Where does your inspiration come from?

Say you’re in school and have to do a group presentation. Do you offer a presentation idea that you've already done for another class, or something you've never done before? 

What's your role in a group project? The organizer, the barnstormer, the one who sees the impracticalities in others ideas, the one who takes into account if others will be offended by group presentation, etc.?

What can your group members count on you for? What qualities do you have that the other group members lack?

So in college I did a counseling program where students would learn the counseling theories and then counsel each other. The "clients" always told me I had such a calming effect on them but I also sometimes had problem keeping the conversation linear-Ne. Like I would start out with one topic then jump to another...then go back to original topic. I wonder...say you were a counselor what do you think the client would say they like about you? And would they say you move around a lot, are stiff, you fidget, etc.? 

How much do you like routines?

Do you like to-do lists?

How aware of your bodily needs are you? 

Is it hard being on time for you? 

Do you hate when assignments are "too vague" or "too specific?"


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Kitty23 said:


> So ISFJ, INFJ, and INTJ. The biggest difference between those types is the Si vs Ni. So far I am still thinking ISFJ for you.
> 
> How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact?


It depends. If someone is trying to convince me to start using a new diet pill on the market, I'd need to see concrete evidence that it's safe, doctor approved, it works, etc. I actually find psychology theories interesting but slightly frustrating because there's no concrete way of diagnosing someone. It's more of judging someone against a list of symptoms without testing. I trust medical technology because it's concrete, more than I trust theories or guesses.



Kitty23 said:


> When talking to someone do you want to know the who, what, when, where, etc.?


I do like having as many details as possible. I really don't like having to play a guessing game as to what's what and why. 



Kitty23 said:


> What were your favorite subjects in school? History, math,...and why? what subjects were your least favorite and why?


English and Psychology were always my favorites. English because I enjoyed writing and Psychology because I've always been fascinated by the human mind and people's inner-workings. My least favorites were History and Math. History because I didn't find it very interesting and Math because it was extremely difficult for me. 



Kitty23 said:


> what goes through your mind when you're thrown into a type of situation you've never experienced before?


Anxiety, slight irritation. I don't like being "thrown" into anything. I'd prefer knowing what to expect. 



Kitty23 said:


> What can convince you to believe in a new idea?


If it's beneficial and an improvement on the original. But if it's working well, then I don't see the need to make changes.



Kitty23 said:


> Do you hate when movies that don't have a solid ending/ending left open for interpretation?


I don't HATE movies that end open-ended, but I prefer movies that have a solid ending. 



Kitty23 said:


> How much do you like closure?


Closure is a necessity for me. 



Kitty23 said:


> Do you like editing papers? If so, why? Do you look for grammar mistakes, how a sentence could be shortened, how the message could become clearer, how the writer could use less offensive language, etc?


I LOVE editing! I often edit my friends papers for grammar mistakes, sentence structure, wording, etc. I think I enjoy it because I enjoy the praise I receive, I enjoy molding ideas and visions into words, and of course, I'm helping a friend. 



Kitty23 said:


> How much do you notice your physical environment?


There are two sides to this - If I'm completely immersed in something else, then I'm completely unaware of my surroundings. However, upon walking into a room I may notice smells, decor, how the energy of the room makes me feel.



Kitty23 said:


> What types of behaviors offend you?


Bold and brash behavior, selfishness, inconsideration, promiscuity 



Kitty23 said:


> Where does your inspiration come from?


When I'm writing, my inspiration comes from my inner thoughts, feelings, and experiences. However, I'm easily inspired by other people, especially if they're creative, intuitive, and expressive. If someone can show me a whole new world and way of thinking, then I'm truly inspired.



Kitty23 said:


> Say you’re in school and have to do a group presentation. Do you offer a presentation idea that you've already done for another class, or something you've never done before?


I think if the presentation was something I was proud of and something that worked well, then I may offer that idea. But I can see myself offering a new idea because I wouldn't want to take the easy way out, especially if I enjoyed the class.



Kitty23 said:


> What's your role in a group project? The organizer, the barnstormer, the one who sees the impracticalities in others ideas, the one who takes into account if others will be offended by group presentation, etc.?


If I'm in a group with people I'm comfortable with, I can see myself being the organizer. However, if they're people that I don't know well, I don't see myself taking a leadership role, I'd prefer to stay behind the scenes and focus on group presentation and harmony. 




Kitty23 said:


> What can your group members count on you for? What qualities do you have that the other group members lack?


Group members could count on me to be flexible and adaptable. I think these qualities tend to be missing in other members, especially when they're relying on others to pick up the slack. 



Kitty23 said:


> So in college I did a counseling program where students would learn the counseling theories and then counsel each other. The "clients" always told me I had such a calming effect on them but I also sometimes had problem keeping the conversation linear-Ne. Like I would start out with one topic then jump to another...then go back to original topic. I wonder...say you were a counselor what do you think the client would say they like about you? And would they say you move around a lot, are stiff, you fidget, etc.?


It's funny, I think it would depend on who I'm counseling. If I can sense their emotions, then I'll feed off of them and my actions and body movements will manifest accordingly. But I notice if I'm comfortable, my thoughts are pretty non-linear. I can see clients saying that I'm a good listener, that I let them talk out what they need to, but I offer insight when appropriate. If I noticed a pattern of negative feelings, bad decisions, etc. I may focus on that specific problem area with the client by asking questions and providing feedback. I think it's great for the client to have a sounding board, someone listen to them, someone unbiased who can offer objective feedback.. the feedback is essential because without that, the client won't gain any perspective. If they can't break down their thought process to fully understand their emotions, they can't begin the healing process.. Knowing where their emotions stem from alone simply isn't enough - they need to understand how to change their thoughts and feelings (not to say this applies for everything.. certainly not trauma, but more along the lines of low self-esteem, negative thoughts, etc). They need to train their mind to process emotional stimuli differently, which will change how they view themselves and the world around them. <-- This feels like Ne because I kind of went off topic here, ha. 



Kitty23 said:


> How much do you like routines?


I like the familiarity and comfort of certain routines, but I find myself getting in moods where I resent mundane and routine and want MORE but can't specifically define what MORE actually is. 



Kitty23 said:


> Do you like to-do lists?


I like making them, but following them is a different story haha - I tend to stray from them.



Kitty23 said:


> How aware of your bodily needs are you?


It depends. Most of the time I'm aware of what I need - if I haven't eaten much that day, then I force myself to eat something substantial so that I won't feel sick. I tend to get hunger headaches, which is most likely why I'm aware. However, I'm casual about my health habits, but I recognize that I need to take better care of myself. 



Kitty23 said:


> Is it hard being on time for you?


Sometimes. I'm not a morning person, so I struggle in the morning. But for the most part, I'm on time. 



Kitty23 said:


> Do you hate when assignments are "too vague" or "too specific?"


When they're too vague. I like to have a solid criteria to follow, unless the assignment specifically says to improvise.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> It depends. If someone is trying to convince me to start using a new diet pill on the market, I'd need to see concrete evidence that it's safe, doctor approved, it works, etc. I actually find psychology theories interesting but slightly frustrating because there's no concrete way of diagnosing someone. It's more of judging someone against a list of symptoms without testing. I trust medical technology because it's concrete, more than I trust theories or guesses.


Sensing



> I do like having as many details as possible. I really don't like having to play a guessing game as to what's what and why.


Sensing. Sounds like Si over Se. 



> English and Psychology were always my favorites. English because I enjoyed writing and Psychology because I've always been fascinated by the human mind and people's inner-workings. My least favorites were History and Math. History because I didn't find it very interesting and Math because it was extremely difficult for me.


Inner workings could be Ti. 



> Anxiety, slight irritation. I don't like being "thrown" into anything. I'd prefer knowing what to expect.


Si, J type, and no/low Se. 



> If it's beneficial and an improvement on the original. But if it's working well, then I don't see the need to make changes.


Si



> I don't HATE movies that end open-ended, but I prefer movies that have a solid ending.


Probably Si/J type



> Closure is a necessity for me.


J type



> I LOVE editing! I often edit my friends papers for grammar mistakes, sentence structure, wording, etc. I think I enjoy it because I enjoy the praise I receive, I enjoy molding ideas and visions into words, and of course, I'm helping a friend.


Me too! Si and probably Fe. 



> There are two sides to this - If I'm completely immersed in something else, then I'm completely unaware of my surroundings. However, upon walking into a room I may notice smells, decor, how the energy of the room makes me feel.


Sensing and Fe



> Bold and brash behavior, selfishness, inconsideration, promiscuity


Big indicator you don't use Se. Also sounds like Fe over Fi



> When I'm writing, my inspiration comes from my inner thoughts, feelings, and experiences. However, I'm easily inspired by other people, especially if they're creative, intuitive, and expressive. If someone can show me a whole new world and way of thinking, then I'm truly inspired.


Experiences...sensing...inspired by external sources= Ne 



> I think if the presentation was something I was proud of and something that worked well, then I may offer that idea. But I can see myself offering a new idea because I wouldn't want to take the easy way out, especially if I enjoyed the class.


Si but maybe as second function. 



> If I'm in a group with people I'm comfortable with, I can see myself being the organizer. However, if they're people that I don't know well, I don't see myself taking a leadership role, I'd prefer to stay behind the scenes and focus on group presentation and harmony.


J type and probably Fe 



> Group members could count on me to be flexible and adaptable. I think these qualities tend to be missing in other members, especially when they're relying on others to pick up the slack.


Could indicate P....but worrying about others not working hard...J type. 



> It's funny, I think it would depend on who I'm counseling. If I can sense their emotions, then I'll feed off of them and my actions and body movements will manifest accordingly. But I notice if I'm comfortable, my thoughts are pretty non-linear. I can see clients saying that I'm a good listener, that I let them talk out what they need to, but I offer insight when appropriate. If I noticed a pattern of negative feelings, bad decisions, etc. I may focus on that specific problem area with the client by asking questions and providing feedback. I think it's great for the client to have a sounding board, someone listen to them, someone unbiased who can offer objective feedback.. the feedback is essential because without that, the client won't gain any perspective. If they can't break down their thought process to fully understand their emotions, they can't begin the healing process.. Knowing where their emotions stem from alone simply isn't enough - they need to understand how to change their thoughts and feelings (not to say this applies for everything.. certainly not trauma, but more along the lines of low self-esteem, negative thoughts, etc). They need to train their mind to process emotional stimuli differently, which will change how they view themselves and the world around them. <-- This feels like Ne because I kind of went off topic here, ha.


Sounds like Fe and Ne



> I like the familiarity and comfort of certain routines, but I find myself getting in moods where I resent mundane and routine and want MORE but can't specifically define what MORE actually is.


Si/ J type. Maybe Si as second function instead of first. Having problems envisioning what more is could be weak intuition. 



> I like making them, but following them is a different story haha - I tend to stray from them.


Weak Te or J type who doesn't use Te, like ISFJ. 



> It depends. Most of the time I'm aware of what I need - if I haven't eaten much that day, then I force myself to eat something substantial so that I won't feel sick. I tend to get hunger headaches, which is most likely why I'm aware. However, I'm casual about my health habits, but I recognize that I need to take better care of myself.


Si users are aware of bodily needs. So Si. 



> Sometimes. I'm not a morning person, so I struggle in the morning. But for the most part, I'm on time.


Suggests J type



> When they're too vague. I like to have a solid criteria to follow, unless the assignment specifically says to improvise.


Sensing. 

So I would guess ISFJ or ESFJ


----------

